# vipers for sale



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

hi unfortunetly it will not allow me to post this in the correct classified part so if any mods read this appologies but it wont allow me to do any other, cheers chris or if anybody could tell me how to do so that would be great : victory:

gutted to have to do this but here it goes, i have for sale the following

copper head (agkistrodon contortrix) baby around 6months £125

sexed pair of portugese vipers (vipera seoanei) around 6months £250 the pair

long nosed sand viper (vipera ammodytes) around 6months £125

sexed pair of raddei mountain vipers (monti vipera raddei) around 6months £250 the pair

age is not a deffinate age they are rough ages. all feeding brilliant on defrost small fuzzys/fuzzys. i will try and get some photos up as soon as possible or if need be i can txt pictures threw to your mobile, please feel free to message me for any more details cheers chris


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

forgot to add these are my private collection and not for sale in my shop, cheers chris


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

open to offers on these little fellas and remember we can ship straight to you door on a next day service :2thumb:


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

potugese vipers now sold :2thumb:
all others still available
cheers chris


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

may swop for other snakes preferably royals as im on with a breeding project


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

portugese have been collected!! rest still for sale cheers chris


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

PM sent, let me know what you think.


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

hi dave just replied mate, sorry its late reply not been on for a couple of days


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

Really promising reply. Thanks. I have sent you another.


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

will try and help if i can mate but your going to have to get your thinking cap on i think mate : victory:


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't I know it! PM replied to. In the meantime, have a bump!


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

all pms replied to and appologies again to all that wer late replys as i dont often get a chance to come on here, cheers chris


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

all on hold until tomorrow, quite pleased as they are all going together and to a grate home by the sounds of it. any changes and i will let you guys no, cheers chris:2thumb:


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

Good person to deal with. 

Copperheads still available though ; )


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

yip my mistake the copperhead is still available :lol2:
will except £100 for it as it is the last one, cheers chris


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

all back for sale, any one who pmd me if still interested please let me no thank you


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

How much are the V. seoanei? and can you email me pics?

*dave a t midlandsreptiles.com*


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

hi dave im sorry but the seoanei have sold mate


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

CPOW said:


> hi dave im sorry but the seoanei have sold mate


Typical - no worries. Thought they would sell quickly.


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

possibility of one more available mate, will check and get back to u mate and sorry for the late reply cheers chris


----------

